# Fishing for Rainbows and Browns - Pics



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I fish or hunt somewhere on the coast at least every weekend of the year and look forward to the low humidity and cool air of the mountains. By summer time I've caught a ton of trout and reds and am looking for a different challenge.

My dad and I spent a month this summer fishing in various places in the Rockies for stream rainbows and browns. It was a lot of fun fishing in different places each day. If we saw a good looking stretch of water we fished it. If it was good we pitched a tent and camped there for a few days.

Anyways, we caught a ton of fish and just wanted to share a few pics for any of ya'll that enjoy a change of scenery.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I even did a little diving on one of the lakes. The second to last one is where I dove one afternoon. Looking at trout was way cool.

In the last pic I'm landing a huge 25" rainbow.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

One of our campsites and a rainbow that was caught right before dark.

The last one is of a big rainbow being netted after a great fight.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice Mike... I have been waiting to see these...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful fish. Love the two brookies laying on the log. Looks like you figured out a pattern for the big browns too. Whereabouts did you do all this? Looks like a month to remember for sure.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Some of it took place on the Arkansas River, the Taylor River, and various places in central Colorado.

The browns and rainbows were a lot of fun. Fishing for them is a complete change of pace from trout/reds. The streams and rivers are beautiful and I can't wait until next summer.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have fished them both. The Taylor just south of Taylor Res. is gold medal, did you fish that? I have fished the Arkansas from just south of Leadville down through Buena Vista, lots of browns there. Where did you get those brook trout, they are bigger than most.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fish the Arkansas below Salida for the bigger fish IMO. I've caught fish to 5 lbs. in that area. 

Yes, the Taylor is awesome. Caught lots of fish below the dam. The warden actually stopped and checked me to see if I was using lures. He said he doesn't normally see fish getting caught very quickly. I probably caught 40 in three short sessions there. Rainbows to 25". Lots of browns in the 20" range.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I fished the Taylor once and was surrounded by fly fishermen with loomis rods and orvis vests, etc. All I had was a crappie jig, red and white. I guess those gold medal trout had never seen that before because it outfished those flies 5 to one. lol now what about those two brook trout laying on that log?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We caught lots of brooks. Some to 15" in some of the beaver ponds. Those were caught on Roostertails.

I love to catch fish in front of the flyfishing guys. It drives them nuts, especially when they can't even get a bite.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Now That looks like fun!! Great fish and pic's!!


----------



## mattd (Nov 4, 2006)

as an avid fly fisherman i say more power to you. it's too bad you can't see the snoopy logo on your rod in those pictures.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

SpeckledTrout said:


> I love to catch fish in front of the flyfishing guys. It drives them nuts, especially when they can't even get a bite.


If you truly want a challenge, learn to tie your own flies and use them along with a flyrod to catch fish on your next trip. It doesn't take much skill to catch trout on cranks and roostertails. That's usually a method reserved for senior citizens who cannot wade the streams because of health issues. Most likely, the other flyfishermen were not in awe of you but rather looking at you with scorn.

Most streams in the Rockies restrict you to single barbless hooks because trebbles cause a high fish kill ratio on released fish. Hopefully you ate the ones you caught because they most likely died if you released them.

-Junkie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well then, if you really want to prove your skill at catching trout, why don't you go catch them with your hands, like bears do, then I will be impressed.. sheesh. junior game wardens. FYI, spinning gear is LEGAL, trout are STOCKED in 90% of the cases. It is PUT and TAKE. No laws were broken, immense fun was had, but some snobby highbrow wants to pass judgement as if they themselves were some sort of etheral sportsman. God help the trotliners. I am sick of PC


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

LOL...I'm not trying to impress *YOU* activescrape...and catching with bare hands *IS *illegal in streams and rivers of that particular state.

Do some research on the state's stocking program, specifically, *species* stocked in the areas mentioned and find out what species are actully *PUT* and *TAKE*. Don't do it for me, educate yourself. You might be surprised to find out show wrong you are. You may also learn about the many difficulties in the Colorado stocking program over the past decade. Most species pictured are not typical stockers and deserve better treatment.

Not mine to police...I mean do whatever is legal wherever you want...but remember the impact you have to the fisheries. There are better and more ethical ways to have fun. I don't expect you will agree with me...at least I pointed out the facts.

-Junkie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I am well aware of the difficulties in the hatcheries with whirling disease, I have personally visited some of them. I have seen trout dying from it myself in wild waters. That is a fact
Some of those browns, in the lower Arkansas particularly, do reproduce naturally, as well as the Taylor just below the dam, which is Gold Medal so no trout can be kept. Those are facts. 
I have watched as the cpwd dumped 2 to 4 lb trout into the Red Feather lake system. That is a fact. There are plenty of trout to go around and when there are not the authorities will take the appropriate action, and that is a fact. 
Apparently you are trying to impress someone or you would not feel the need to publicly criticize someone for pursuing a perfectly legal means of recreation.

There is absolutely nothing unethical about catching a trout on spinning gear.

As far as catching with the hands, it was OBVIOUSLY meant to point out the end game logic of your path of higher ethics.
Let me blow your mind, there is, gasp, a legal snagging season for Kokanee salmon in Colorado. Snaggers eeeeuwww! 
I don't expect you to agree with me but at least I pointed out that there is more than one set of facts. You can have the last word if you like, I'm done.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Let me blow your mind, there is, gasp, a legal snagging season for Kokanee salmon in Colorado. Snaggers eeeeuwww!


Your facts neither enrage me, nor do they blow my mind...and I *will *have the last word...I'm aware that Kokanee Salmon snagging is allowed in several Western states...I'm also aware of the reason it is allowed. Now...let's put things into proper context...I'm not talking about Kokanee Salmon here. I didn't see one picture of a Kokanee Salmon in those pictures.

I also don't care about the spinning gear, I care about the double trebbles on that plug...and the number of fish he was bragging about killing out of the fishery...not very sporting, in my opinion.

I'm not trying to impress anyone, I'm trying to *impress upon* everyone to think about their impact. With that said, I too shall rest.

-Junkie


----------



## mattd (Nov 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Livin2Fish (Nov 22, 2006)

*Flies*










Who needs flies


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You guys crack me up.

Most flyrodders are clueless. They use flys in the mountains because they think that's what they are supposed to be using.

The ones around me were throwing dry flies, when it was clearly evident that the fish were not going to respond to them. I watched the same guys casting the same junk for days on end and NEVER got a strike. Boy, that looked like fun! I could have switched to a muddler pattern and slammed those same fish. It wouldn't have required any more skill, either.

So, in my defense, because I'm such an evil person, would it have been better if I used my flyrod and a dry fly, just to *LOOK* like everybody else? I traveled over a thousand miles, I wanted to catch fish.

Hey, one more thing, I use a baitcasting reel/rod and plugs for specks/reds, as well. I guess all I should use is a flyrod here, as well.

*And yes, I EAT TROUT, TOO. **I guess that makes me a ******* heathen! LOL!*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> It doesn't take much skill to catch trout on cranks and roostertails. That's usually a method reserved for senior citizens who cannot wade the streams because of health issues. Most likely, the other flyfishermen were not in awe of you but rather looking at you with scorn.


Wow, thousands and thousands of people try to catch the same fish utilizing whatever method they want, without success. I've seen them. I been going to the mountains for over 25 years. I haven't seen too many stream trout getting caught on flies, during that time period, either. Heck, the people that I've seen using spinning tackle usually aren't catching much either.

The same thing happens here on the coast. A lot of people use spinning baitcasting tackle don't experience very much success. Using it isn't a guarantee of anything. You still have to know how to present the lures.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> as an avid fly fisherman i say more power to you. it's too bad you can't see the snoopy logo on your rod in those pictures.


What's funny is the fact that I could probably outcatch you, using one. By the way, I'll meet you up there next summer and we can find out! LOL.

Oh, since you obviously know so much about Snoopy Poles, do they make an 8 ft model with a fast tip? That's what I like in my spinning rods.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *SpeckledTrout*
> _I love to catch fish in front of the flyfishing guys. It drives them nuts, especially when they can't even get a bite._


By the way, I wasn't really trying to put them down for using a flyrod. 
I was mainly commenting on their obstinance by using a method that wasn't going to be successful under the conditions.

And, yes, it was bothering them. One of them even commented that he sure would like to catch something after watching me having fun. Several had told me that they had been fishing for several days without a taker.

I'm sorry, but that to me doesn't sound like much fun. Certainly not something I'd travel several thousand miles, roundtrip, to experience.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*spinning tackle *

I have use my zebco 202 and 5' pole and had more fun doing it. I have also caught alot of fish with a fly rod and hand tied fly's, no comparison. I will take the zebco any day. Cheaper faster and safer for the fish, plus alot dryer for me.  Some people just need to bi*^& about something. If you want to help the enviroment take the money you would save by using a zebco 202 over a $300 plus flyrod and donate it to the fishery's (spl). I feel better now. 
Yakfishin


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yeah, great pictures and nice trout. Glad you had fun.
Yakfishin


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, it was fun. I can't wait until next year.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> There are better and more ethical ways to have fun. I don't expect you will agree with me...at least I pointed out the facts.


I followed every law to the tee. How was this being unethical? I released every fish that was supposed to be released. Everyone of them swam away under their own power and fully alert. A lot of them were caught on single hooks, as well. I choose lures that would convince the trout to hit. The law gave me the leeway to choose how many hooks to use.

There were tons of other people around me not being successful, so what did I do wrong? Was it wrong for to catch the fish just because flyrodders weren't?

I guess we really are full of ourselves by stating that *...at least I pointed out the facts.* Whose facts? Yours?


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

SpeckledTrout let me know when and I will pack my Kastmaster's and zebco. What time of year do you like to go? Aug. or Sept. are my favorite.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If you're serious, let's go.

I must warn you, though.....we will be *eating fish*! We will also be using *weighted jigs*, *jerkbaits*, and *all sort of unethical lure choices*! Poor fish.
I like to go in late June - July. The fishing is fantastic during these months. Plus, that's when I can take my vacation.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Can't go in june to busy with work. Aug. and Sept. are my favorite lower river flow and hungrer trout. Yes, we will have to use all LEGAL unethical lures and baits. Lived in Colorado for 15 years. Miss those little fish sometimes.
Yakfishin


----------



## mattd (Nov 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> *Most streams in the Rockies* restrict you to single barbless hooks because trebbles cause a high fish kill ratio on released fish.


This isn't true, at least not in Colorado. Lots of them allow you to use whatever you want. Heck, even the Taylor allows you to use trebles on your lures and it's a catch and release only near the dam. They do not require crimping, either.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Mine aren't as big as yours but they sure were good eating. These came from the Lake City area. Up on Slumgullion, mostly.


----------



## deckman (Apr 24, 2007)

When I lived at Canyon Lake I fished the river during the fall & winter for trout. I too used spinning tackle with a rapala jerk bait like the one in your picture, only a different color pattern. I out caught the fly fisherman almost all the time & caught bigger fish too. If I wanted to some to eat I'd go up by the dam & use little inline spinners. Some of the snotty flyfishermen would give me dirty looks, not sure if it was due to my tactics or jealousy.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Every type of fishing has groups that look down on others. It's sort of funny.

Here, on the coast, lure only fisherman look down on people using bait. Topwater/corky only fisherman think they're better than people who throw jigs or soft plastics. And, then you have the fly fisherman who look down on everyone. It's pretty silly, IMO. 

I really could care less how someone else catches their fish, as long as it's legal.


----------



## Gowdy2 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Trout*

That is some nice Trout.
I went up to Colorado and did that a year ago.
And had a Blast.

Here is a rainbow I caught at Spinney Mtn Rev.

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7cf07b3127cceb098f0f6346e00000026100Ectm7Ns4asb

Gowdy


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Great Report!*

Beautiful fish, great surroundings and view, time spent with Pop, priceless. Pics top quality. Fish had to taste great cooked over a fire. Thanks for sharing.

How could anyone disparage that!!??

Later
R3F


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Man, that would be the vacation of a lifetime for me..a whole month off? I'm jealous. Oh, I caught this one 39 years ago, was I unethical to use a stick and a safety pin? LOL

Dave


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, if it ain't Tom Sawyer. Safety pin and a stick, my kind of fisherman.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Lmao*

When I was a wee lad in the early 50's all the outdoors magazines told of flyrods and flyrod fishing. In the 50's I dont think there was a flyrod in Texas. I made a fly out of tiny hook, a piece of grandpa's hair and tied it on with sewing thread, and a drop of nailpolish. Cut a nice straight 8' youpon branch, 8' of grandmas' sewing thread, and got after them! I would catch buckets full of brim and perch around all the farm tanks. Occasionally a bass would put me out of business for a while! LOL In the mid 50's I finally cut enough lawns to mail order a fly rig.....wasn't near as much fun as my homemade one, but I could handle the bass then!!

Later
R3F


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fishing with a flyrod can be very productive and a lot of fun. I don't have any problem with someone who chooses to fish with one, either. I never meant it to come across that way. I just found it amusing that someone would fish, hour after hour, utilizing an unproductive method unsuited for the current conditions.

Like I've said, I use one on occassion when I think they'll be productive and will enable me to present my offering in the most effective way. Since this isn't always possible, I pursue other methods that I know will work under the given circumstances.


----------

